

"HTML7 magic" on Facebook - jabo
http://jasonbos.co/facebook-login-with-only-email-and-html7magic

======
moonboots
The separate password page is served over https instead of http like the
initial page. This allows the initial page to load faster without the ssl
handshake overhead while still sending the password over an encrypted
connection.

What's unusual to me is that the username field is on the initial page. On
most sites I've used that upgrade from http to https, only a generic login
button is on the unencrypted page, e.g. creditkarma.com. Maybe facebook a/b
tested this setup and found users log in more often.

------
tommi
HTML7 is likely a joke on Matt Cutts' twitter status
<https://twitter.com/#!/mattcutts/statuses/17066581623>

~~~
Almroot
Yes probably. I see a pattern here.

------
jsnk
I am not logged on Facebook, and I see both email and password field.

Also you can name a class anyway you want pretty much.

~~~
jabo
Of course you can name a class anyway. But the choice of naming it html7magic
is pretty intriguing to me.

